# 2014 grizzly axles?



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

apparently Yamaha changed axles on the 2014 got a buddy that broke all 4 of his on the last ride.

dealer told him there are no aftermarket support for the axles and just a cv rebuilt kit is $5XX dollars so the estimate is $3200 for them to repair and they don't cover axles on the warranty and it will be august before they could get the parts

now his insurance has agreed to pay to fix it but like I told him by august somebody could have built aftermarket axles and could wait on gorilla or turner to build some and insurance buy them, I'm sure insurance would rather pay $2000 for axles than a $3200 repair bill 

any word on any axles for this rig


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Has he tried aftermarket axles from past years? It can't be that big of a difference. I have a friend that had a Catvos'd '08 700 and he bought a 14' and swapped all the stuff over and it fit. I'd at least try an aftermarket axle before I'd pay that much.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

might have to try one like I told him if insurance agreed to cover the repair bill surely they would cover a set if turner evos and him do the labor


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

That's just an insane amount of money, if yall lived close to me I'd let try one of mine. What all broke on the axles? He can probably peice together the 4 broken ones to make two whole ones, that's what I always do.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

rear inner and outers are broken one bar on the back is bent and both front outers are broken, told him to sell the 32" backs lol 

good news is he's getting turner eagles at the insurance companies expense


----------

